# Health Insurance for non-EU citizens



## lflane (Jul 11, 2009)

All,
I've seen some information regarding health care, but it seems to be mainly directed to EU members. 
My husband and I are US citizens; I have health insurance through my employer and my husband has Medicare and DOL insurance - medicare will not pay for medical services overseas, and we have found it impossible to get DOL to pay for anything anywhere. My insurance will cease when I quit working. 
I'm in fairly good health; my husband has had some health issues in the past. How/where/how much do we find health insurance insurance coverage in Portugal? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Leslie Lane


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally, for US citizens living in the EU you need to find yourself an "expat policy" for health care. Google the term to see what US companies have to offer - you'll find there are plenty of UK companies that offer expat policies, too.

Or, you could take a look at joining an American expat organization that offers health insurance for its members. I am most familiar with a group called AARO, based in Paris, that offers what is supposed to be a pretty reasonable plan. Website is here: AARO - Association of Americans Resident Overseas Click on the "Medical Insurance" link on the left to find details of that, though there is plenty of other interesting stuff they offer for Americans living overseas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## lflane (Jul 11, 2009)

Bev,
I really appreciate the information. I've looked around a little bit (very little) and found some plans. Our issue is that the Visa application wants proof of health insurance submitted with the application, but it is my understanding that it takes a bit of time (3-6 months) before the application is approved. 
In the meantime, both myself and my husband have health insurance that will cover us in the US only, but it is already paid for. I am more than willing to purchase health insurance that will protect us in Portugal, but not until I have to - the premiums are an added expense that I don't want to incur yet. I'm hoping this won't be a problem - I've tried calling the consultate, but the response is slow from the person we are dealing with so we have to be patient. 
Again, thanks for the info - I will check out the sites you've recommended.
Leslie Lane 



Bevdeforges said:


> Normally, for US citizens living in the EU you need to find yourself an "expat policy" for health care. Google the term to see what US companies have to offer - you'll find there are plenty of UK companies that offer expat policies, too.
> 
> Or, you could take a look at joining an American expat organization that offers health insurance for its members. I am most familiar with a group called AARO, based in Paris, that offers what is supposed to be a pretty reasonable plan. Website is here: AARO - Association of Americans Resident Overseas Click on the "Medical Insurance" link on the left to find details of that, though there is plenty of other interesting stuff they offer for Americans living overseas.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------

